# Ryukouki has another talent...



## Ryukouki (Nov 19, 2013)

I have another talent. Something I do besides being a chemistry student, and a reporter here on the 'Temp. I've been playing for fourteen years, and this little piece has become something of a showpiece that has gotten plenty of good compliments.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I have another talent. *Something I do besides being a chemistry student*, and a reporter here on the 'Temp. I've been playing for fourteen years, and this little piece has become something of a showpiece that has gotten plenty of good compliments.




Is your other talent making meth?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 19, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Is your other talent making meth?



 Where have you heard that! You heard wrong.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 19, 2013)

I laughed when I noticed the brand of the piano.

"AM I KAWAI DESU RYU-KUN?"  

But that's pretty cool, I used to play piano when I was younger (read: like 8 years ago), but due to an injury to my hands around then I haven't been able to play since


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I laughed when I noticed the brand of the piano.


 
Damnit! I was about to post the exact same thing! 

You... you... you ninja...!


----------

